# E-juice Sales In Cape Town ?



## Mario

Greeting
Im new to this forum and was wondering where i can buy good quilty e-juice,vaping on e-juice from Vapemob but would like to try other products.


----------



## waxen

http://vapeafrica.co.za/contact/


----------



## MarkK

@Mario Cape Arts and framing in kenilworth stocks Cape Vape, they are upstairs next to Game across from the nedbank i believe(might be fnb)

There is also http://www.electrostix.co.za/retailers/

Juicy Vapour stocks premium juices, more pricey but im vaping on their angry bird right now (Strawberrys and cream with a hint of blueberry) yum stuff

There is also JustB Juices, they have a reseller based in Table View @Metal Liz (i would like to try some time soon liz!)

BSquareVapes in Voortrekker road stocks legitimate liqua products(The fakes taste terrible)

There is Vapour Mountain http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/

Vapour mountain is supposedly making some of thee best local juices at the moment, but i have not got hold of any of @Oupa's stuff yet

as well as http://valleyvapour.co.za/ if you feel like doing everything yourself 

If I missed any body please let me know!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

hi @Mario 

check out this link

you will definitely find some local vendors there

like everyone else is about to recommend in a few minutes, check out vapor mountain.

they have some awesome juices.


----------



## TylerD

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/


----------



## Andre

Jip, be sure to try some from Vapour Mountain.


----------



## shabbar

+1 for vapour mountain 

had a terrible experience with vapeafrica's juices , imo ( taste is subjective )


----------



## Mario

Thank you for the speedy replies


----------



## Simon Kruger

Also Lekka Vapors based in Monte Vista.


----------



## MarkK

How do we order from lekka vapour? the site is always under maintenance...


----------



## Simon Kruger

all the info you need is in here:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/lekka-vapors-juice.785/

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

